# Major mistake buying a Red Sea Max aquarium!!



## jacevedo7486

Hello I'm new here but been in the hobby for nearly 20 years! If you read my introduction I'm a disable vet, and recently was discharged from the hospital almost a month ago. I was Google searching Red Sea customer service and read in bold letters, "Red Sea Max - WARNING DO NOT BUY", that lead me to this forum.
Since the thread was old, I wanted to start to start my own thread, in the hopes to get some feedback!

My beautiful wife bought me a complete RSM130D for my birthday, however during the time I was in the hospital. The RSM aquarium in boxes was collecting dust in our garage. I was discharged less than a month ago, and about 2 weeks ago I setup the tank with help from a fellow hobbyist. I was very happy with the gift my wife purchase for me, just too getting use to a small and AIO tank. I've always had tanks ranging from 75G to over 400G.

Anyhow, a few days while the tank was cycling the tank burst at the seam while I was in bed dosing off. Water all over my rug; thank God there was no live stock, but only Marco rock and sand.

I immediately contacted Red Sea, and provided them both serial numbers from the hood and tank with a picture as they requested it.

There replied we are sorry, can you provide a receipt of purchase from the store. I had told them the store was out of business. Okay, next reply I have spoke to my supervisor and we will ship you a new replacement tank only, but you will have to pay for the shipping charges.

I was furious, here we spent $1300 for this system and this is the BS I have to endure from their customer service. Looking at my living room just a stand and hood! What I look at is a pile scrap...no system!

I replied OK because I need a tank, and I'm thinking the most $50-$60 for the shipping. They replied the cost for the shipping is $235.28 I said what? I was really mad, and said to them. 
How can a company like Red Sea sleep, selling this system from $1000 - $6000 and not provide great customer service? In 20 years I had never had a tank crack on me, new or used! I'm sure there are many Red Sea owners very happy! But wait until they have an issue! From what I'm reading there are multiple complaints about their customer service. 
Think twice before you buy from Red Sea! For the prices they are selling this system, they need to improve their customer service!!


----------



## jacevedo7486

I jump the gun, the tank is on its way! Looking forward to get this tank up and running.


----------



## Jaybird1

*Thanks for your service. From another Vet.*



jacevedo7486 said:


> I jump the gun, the tank is on its way! Looking forward to get this tank up and running.


OK, but maybe they read your first post on this forum. HMM ! :roll:


----------



## SeaHorse

Please post again (with pics?) when this is resolved and you have your new tank. 

We're sorry to hear you had difficulty at first. 

Looks like most reviews on the internet are favorable. The one from TFK was 2008! Sorry you had a bad experience but it seems like they stepped up to the plate and are taking care of the problem. Let us know when it is all resolved!


----------



## Embouck7

Ya ^^, kinda want to know if you could seal the old one back up and get your 200+ dollars back... If its glass you can seal it up with rtv-108 and it will never leak again where you sealed it.. Then you have 2 tanks instead of one, seems like alot of money to spend and have a big problem like that.


----------

